# VOCs



## Brandon Pinson (Aug 29, 2001)

I need to know the volatile organic compound that is released by golden delicious apple trees when spider mite infections become high, and what is a synthetic compound that can be used to substitute it? If you can help me out I will be greatly appreciative.


----------

